# A bunch of firsts.



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, I've been a member now for four weeks, and got a number of firsts.
I first joined this forum site as a result of seeing a posting about 625 Sqn. R.A.F. It turned out that the guy concerned was the Grandson of the pilot of a Lancaster that featured in my first limited-edition print publication!
Next, the first person I corrsponded with was Rochie, who, coincidentally, had been in the same unit as I had once been in!
First of all the firsts, the day I joined the forum was the first day of being connected to the Internet!
This is the first forum I have ever witnessed, let alone joined!
It is the first time that I have been able to communicate directly to so many like-minded people, all over the World.
It is the first time I have ever met such a bunch of nice people, and the first time I have been able to receive and exchange information so quickly.
But, most importantly, it is the first time I have ever 'met' so many new friends!
Thanks everyone!!
Oh! And I've just done 200 posts!
Wowza! Not bad in four weeks.
Terry.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2008)

We are glad you found us Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 19, 2008)

Likewise Terry, likewise...! One in the family now...!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with all the above.  Glad you found us Terry.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for that Terry. We mods and admins occasionally get a drubbing from someone for what we didn't do, should do or whatever. Hearing success stories is a welcome thing.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, Terry. I know exactly how you feel. I have made
a bunch of friends...... from Australia to Poland. And I wouldn't trade a one of them for all the mutton in Australia !

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Sep 19, 2008)

Good show Terry


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 19, 2008)

Well said mate! Certainly glad you found us Terry!


----------



## mkloby (Sep 19, 2008)

Good deal. What did you do when you were in? I'm guessing airframer?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 19, 2008)

Stick around Airframes. We need more contributors with your background. And if you get your feathers ruffled, just point it out to the member or PM a mod. It can usually get straightened out rather quickly with no harm to either party.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2008)

Good stuff. We always like to hear things like this.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 19, 2008)

Glad to have you here!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
Mkloby, I was in Paras, and then the 'other lot' we don't mention!
The 'airframes' comes from the name adpoted for my part-time aviation art thing; 'The Airframes Studio'. Had a sort of deal going with a high street framing franchise, (they've since gone bust due to losing a claim in an American court!) the name tied in nicely with the name of the company. Seemed like a good username, as I hadn't a clue what to do when I signed-up to the forum!


----------



## <simon> (Sep 20, 2008)

Airframes said:


> This is the first forum I have ever witnessed, let alone joined!
> It is the first time that I have been able to communicate directly to so many like-minded people, all over the World.
> It is the first time I have ever met such a bunch of nice people, and the first time I have been able to receive and exchange information so quickly.
> But, most importantly, it is the first time I have ever 'met' so many new friends!




Good on ya Terry, i feel exactly the same way. Didn't know what an online forum was til I googled something about aircraft and found this site!

It does sound wierd but u do make good friends through this site!

Oh, and congrats on the 200 posts too! Took me a lot longer than 4 weeks!

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Heinz (Sep 20, 2008)

You're a welcome addition mate!


----------



## rochie (Sep 20, 2008)

great stuff terry, wow 200 posts in 4 weeks ive been here 3 years and have only posted 600 times


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the Internet!!!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 23, 2008)

But Rochie, I think in the past 6 months you've posted more than in the previous 2 years. we're getting to be a nice little community!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm with all guys here.Glad you found us Terry.


----------

